

My Startup: Keyword based link shortener/ad earner. Any feedback appreciated - tkglaser
http://www.deplnk.com

======
yohann305
I like the idea but my opinion is that you need to clarify how the action of
shrinking a link gets monetized.

~~~
tkglaser
Good point. I'm thinking, maybe a little info-graphic...

Thanks for the feedback!

